# How to fit shorts



## coolair (Dec 1, 2015)

Still all nood to all this stuff..
Looking to buy some shorts.. so what should I look for as far as the shamois and what fits where for me, a 48 year old dad..??


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Well... no underwear of course.

They need to fit tight, there's no debate here. They have to be very tight. If not you'll end up with abrasions and saddle sores and lots of problems.

The pad/chamois is personal preference. They have lots of shapes, lots of thicknesses and most brands are different. You will find that serious cyclists often will switch between up to a dozen brands of shorts before finding the one that works perfect for their saddle and their body.

Assos is known as being the "shorts company" and the clear industry leader. They invented the type of pad we use in shorts now, the skinsuit, and countless other stuff. They're very expensive at around $100-200 a pair on sale, but then again most high end brands are. Many cyclists eventually give up and try Assos (price limiting) and never go back. On the other hand I know one guy that uses the $30 ebay shorts, just buys them nice and tight, and he's good with it.

So be weary of really cheap brands like Canari and such. Also be keen on stores like competitive cyclist that'll allow hassle free returns. Buy something, try it on, exchange it. Do that untill something is tight, fits great, feels great and is comfortable on the bike.

So aside from fitting tightly and correctly, you're on your own. You could be at it for a long time trying out different shorts or you could nail it early on, good luck. I suggest avoiding shorts and going only with bib shorts. The bibs make a HUGE difference.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

tried several brands...Pearl Izumi, Boure', etc. but once I found the Aero Tech site, that's been my go-to for shorts.

have used these for years...high-quality, killer price.

Men's Pro Bike Shorts for cycling comfort and bicycle riding


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Not much left add. My favorite shorts brand is castelli though I've found a few custom apparel brands that were good, my favorite is out of business now though. They weren't better than castelli but they were a lot cheaper. Louis garneau and Endura have been pretty decent as well for me. I've never tried assos as the price has limited me from trying it since they're even more expensive than castelli and castelli has worked well for me for no need to move on.

Avoid anything that looks like cheap foam for a pad. The cheapest nashbar shorts come to mind here and they were god-awful, wasted $30. Should've known better, they weren't even decent enough for a 5 mile ride to work as liner shorts.

I agree on the bib shorts over shorts. The straps help everything stay in place better which is really important.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

coolair said:


> Still all nood to all this stuff..
> Looking to buy some shorts.. so what should I look for as far as the shamois and what fits where for me, a 48 year old dad..??


I'm pretty sure shorts don't care what your age is or that you have children.

Ditto on needing to be tight. Even the most expensive highest quality shorts will chafe if loose.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

You simply have to buy a pair and try them. On a ride, of course. Decide on a price range, and try some. FWIW, I have had good luck for years with the Performance house brand, in the middle range (neither their cheapest nor their most expensive). They're much cheaper than several of the brands mentioned by others, which allows me to own several pairs (which means I can wear clean ones for every ride without having to do laundry every day or two).

Most people on this board swear by bib shorts. I've always worn regular shorts without the straps and never had any issues.

Did you throw the age and "dad" in there to suggest something about your condition and weight? Those factors might be relevant to fitting, but not to brand/model selection.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Oxtox said:


> tried several brands...Pearl Izumi, Boure', etc. but once I found the Aero Tech site, that's been my go-to for shorts.
> 
> have used these for years...high-quality, killer price.
> 
> Men's Pro Bike Shorts for cycling comfort and bicycle riding


You didn't like Boure? I have a jacket from them that's just great. After 15 years, it wore out and I had them make me a custom one that's perfect (the original was a bit too long).

I've always been tempted to try a pair of their shorts, but I always seem to sinf stuff on sale and get that instead. 

OP --> I highly recommend bib shorts. And the Performance Elite shorts are pretty good bang for the buck. Pearl Izumi makes nice shorts too. Franky, I just buy what I find on sale.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

pmf said:


> You didn't like Boure?


nope. the pair I purchased was my least favorite of all I've tried. the material seemed especially flimsy...

don't remember the model, but it was the second from top-of-the-line...


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I've tried numerous companies over the years: Performance bike, Pearl Izumi, Castelli, Craft. All fit well, the pad was OK, but I'd always get saddle pain during long rides. I just figured it was inevitable unless I rode a lot more often and got used to the pain. 

Then someone at a shop convinced me to try Assos after I told them the problem. I grabbed a pair of the T.equipe_S7 which were an eye-watering $250. The first time I wore them was a 106 mile/ 9000 ft of climbing gran fondo, my longest ride ever. No pain the entire time. I have a hard time wearing anything else now. 

ASSOS Official Factory Outlet


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

dcorn said:


> I've tried numerous companies over the years: Performance bike, Pearl Izumi, Castelli, Craft. All fit well, the pad was OK, but I'd always get saddle pain during long rides. I just figured it was inevitable unless I rode a lot more often and got used to the pain.
> 
> Then someone at a shop convinced me to try Assos after I told them the problem. I grabbed a pair of the T.equipe_S7 which were an eye-watering $250. The first time I wore them was a 106 mile/ 9000 ft of climbing gran fondo, my longest ride ever. No pain the entire time. I have a hard time wearing anything else now.
> 
> ASSOS Official Factory Outlet



So the motto is to look for the Performance Ultra Bib Shorts on sale (they're on sale now for $59.99). They should work until you build up to higher mileage. 

They're good quality (maybe not great like ASSOS), but they are less expensive. They work for me. If I build up to mileage that they're not comfortable, then I'll try shorts that are considered to be higher quality (but also more expensive).

GH


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

For me one of the main aspects I look for in a pair of shorts / bibs is 'ball room.' Not so much while in the riding position, but while standing. Assos just seems to be constructed well where your nuts aren't pressed into your abdomen. The only shorts or bibs I've used are castelli, PI, Performance, Assos, Rapha, and Q36.5. Assos is my favorite. I like how the Assos bib straps lay flat and don't bunch up. I've been fine with the chamois pad in all the brands, but the Assos is a little better. Also the Assos paneling pattern seems to contour to my ass better than the way the panels are sewn together in the other brands. Some chamois pads fold in the front to follow your thighs giving you a moose knuckle also.


----------



## coolair (Dec 1, 2015)

Had anyone tried a pair of Sugoy
.. i think thats how its spelled...


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

You mean Sugoi. Almost all of my shorts are Sugoi RS Pro, and I love the fit, and the chamois. Sometimes I worry about the durability, but then again I haven't had to get rid of a pair yet.

Also recently got Cuore bibs, nice although expensive.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Agree with the fit... needs to be tight. My Likes are Louis Garneau and Voller (bibs only). 

What every you settle into, buy a few pairs so that you have something clean for every ride. The one you can't return use them for the indoor training rides.


----------

